# Are Their Some Rabbits That Have A More Calm, Personable Personality?



## mkeawsh (Feb 23, 2012)

My daughter's 5th grade class had a rabbit.  Kids would take home Pumpkin (he was big and orange) for the weekends and holidays.  That is how it started at the beginning of the school year when it was little.  As the months went on the kids grew tired of it except my daughter, so we would have Pumpkin every weekend and on the holidays.  I had never had a rabbit until him and he was wonderful.  At the end of the school year, the teacher gave my daughter Pumpkin, since she had her practically all year anyway.  Pumpkin had a run of our backyard and loved to play with our Coonhound.  They were the best of buds.  When the dog would bark at fence, Pumpkin used to sit next to her and make movements like he was barking.  We had him for 10 years.  He was wonderful.  I found him in a corner in the backyard one day and it looked like he just laid down and died.  I was heartbroken.  I thought he was lonely back there without having another rabbit.  But after Pumpkin had died, we noticed for years, the wild rabbits in our backyard were half orange and half gray or even mostly orange and a little gray.  We realized Pumpkin wasn't lonely at all. 

It has been twenty years and I have considered getting another rabbit many times but wasn't sure if Pumpkin was just an unusually tame, friendly rabbit or if there are breeds that are that personable.  I have wanted to get another rabbit but don't have the knowledge on any of the breeds and their personality traits .  Could someone help me?


----------



## PinkFox (Feb 23, 2012)

i LOVE rex for personality, generally sweet, smart and playfull
i also love english lops

of those 2 breeds ive never met a mean one (and all the ones ive met and loved prompted me to focus on rex as my main dual purpose breed here on my little homestead...
if i were to get a house bunny...English lop...or a velveteen lop (rex coat on an english lop bun lol)


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Feb 24, 2012)

X2 on the rex- Our mini rex is calm, sweet, cuddly, and super fun to watch hop around the house when we let him out to play. He is a mini rex with short, velvety soft fur. 

I think the key to a good rabbit is it being handled alot as it grows up, or adopting a rescue rabbit that is good and calm when you go visit it, then handle it alot.

Im not a fan of the bigger (not miniature) lop eared bunnies- the 2 I have had, have had ZERO personality, just sit like bumps on a log waiting to be fed and didnt like doing much of anything. They werent mean or bad tempered, just boring, not the type that seemed to really like human compainionship. Probably more a fluke though and not typical of the breed. (not sure what actual breed, just that they were medium sized and had floppy ears).


----------



## terri9630 (Feb 24, 2012)

I think the key is getting them young and handeling hem a LOT.  We were given a Rex doe and she was awfull.  Her babies were fine though. My new Zealand buck is like a lap dog our new doe..... I wear long sleves when I handle her.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Mar 2, 2012)

Pumkin sounds like he was an awesome rabbit.  

Picking a rabbit breed is a bit like picking a dog breed - different breeds might have different temperaments, care requirements, and housing requirements.  There are a lot to choose from.  Check out the 47 different ARBA recognized rabbit breeds here: http://www.arba.net/breeds.htm 

A few of my favorites/suggestions: any of the lop breeds (Holland, American Fuzzy Lop, Mini, French, and English) tend to have great temperaments.  Hollands and AFLs are known to be puppy dog like in their begging for attention.  Jersey Wooly rabbits and Polish also tend to be people-loving.  JWs will sit in your lap for hours.  Polish tend to be a little more animated in general.  I especially like bucks for pets.  They are much like male cats - goofy and total lovers.  Most of our bucks (both JW and PO) got nuts when we enter the barn.  Occasionally, you'll get a female w/a big personality (usually the alpha) that loves to play w/her people.  Another great breed is Himilayan - a little slinky, usually very well tempered, and I've heard they tend to be clowns.  FYI, all the breeds I've mentioned are on my list for breeds good for kids because....they tend to be easily handled and have good temperaments.  

A meat breed rabbit might also be a good choice if you want something more dog-sized (10 - 12 lbs).  Breeds I'd steer clear of: Angoras (minus the JW and AFL which will be easier to care for) and Arched breeds (look a bit like hares).  The Arched breeds may look pretty but they tend to be high strung and are not for beginners.  Heck, some veterans won't go near some of them.    Go for a Himi if you want that sleeker look.  You *might* try an English Spot or Rhinelander if you can find a breeder who can vouch for the temperament of his herd.  

Good luck w/your search.  I hope you find exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## mkeawsh (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you for all the info.  I found two Holland Lops that a Vet Tech student was looking for a good home for them together.  She just could not give them the attention she used now with school studies.  They are wonderful, loving and so tame.


----------



## lee&lyric (Mar 5, 2012)

ChickenPotPie said:
			
		

> A few of my favorites/suggestions: any of the lop breeds (Holland, American Fuzzy Lop, Mini, French, and English) tend to have great temperaments.  Hollands and AFLs are known to be puppy dog like in their begging for attention.)


Jumping in to second the above emotion!  We acquired a HL from Craigslist mind you.  Pierre Lop Lop is sooooo sweet.  As a matter of fact we are now looking to find a doe for him!


----------



## lee&lyric (Mar 5, 2012)

mkeawsh said:
			
		

> Thank you for all the info.  I found two Holland Lops that a Vet Tech student was looking for a good home for them together.  She just could not give them the attention she used now with school studies.  They are wonderful, loving and so tame.


Oh, cool beans. So good to read this.


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 5, 2012)

I ditto the Rex suggestion...friend of mine has had two house bunnies...one she had, I think,  for 11 years!  When it died, just laid down and died one day, I gave her a Rex that I had and it adapted to the inside like it was born to it.  When last I heard, she was sitting on the kids' backs when they were lying on the floor playing video games, would watch TV with the family and acted pretty much like a dog.


----------



## PinkFox (Mar 26, 2012)

yup, sounds like a rex, there also clowns.
i do have 1 rex doe whos stittish but i pulled her from a meat pen (the breeder didnt want self blacks) and shes got an attitude lol, shes afraid of nothing and HATES the dust pan LOL) but the rest of my rex's are all mushes.
particularly true with males too! both my standard and mini rex bucks are REAL attention whores, theyll headbut you and roll over and love behind their ears scritched and i spend no more time with them than i do with the girls.

but ive always found males tend to make better "pets" as long as you get em neutered or dont mind the marking lol.


----------



## hollymh (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a dutch that thinks she is a dog, a polish that is shy and a chinchilla mix that is the most chill lovey rabbit ever. I also will be getting some french lops soon and apprently they are just dolls. I have had a holland and he was by far the sweetest rabbit I have had.


----------

